# Pretty auction birds



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a lovely mystery bird from Sky Lake.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83312
I would take it if I could  Red velvet - split for recessive red?

Anyone looking for some saddle racers, here's one. Another bird I would like to have.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83363

Another almost-saddle. Almost heart patterned too.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83364


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A pretty white flight with an interesting split eye. Split/cracked eyes are common in pied birds 
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83430


Gotta love the 'tiger' pattern of the white flights on this hen. And the cockbird already looks old as dirt, even though he's only a few years old. He's a pretty sooty.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83329

I believe tiger grizzle is at work in this hen, other than your normal grizzle. She could pass as a saddle too!
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83336

Can't tell if this guy has a zipper frill or if that is just an odd moult. Or maybe just messed up from handling. I think the grading on him is kind of stupid. "He graded: Eye: Very Good+; Throat: Excellent; Character: Excellent; Balance: Very Good; Buoyancy: Very Good; Feather: Excellent" That's the first time I've seen pigeons get report cards on auction sites!
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83338

More tiger grizzle I'm assuming? Or perhaps just the combo of grizzle and piebald. Or tiger and piebald...or something. Or just a **** grizzle. But she's beautiful either way!
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83237

The "third bar" birds always look cool.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83373
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83374

I want this Almond hen!
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83371

Another bird on it's way to making a saddle.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83316

This grizzle just popped out at me. Guess it was the large band of white around the neck.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83247

A nice powdery blue color. Interesting looking bird.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83103

Interesting recessive red. Looks more like brown than red. Has some indigo in it's lineage I see.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83323

More RR's
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83266
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83385
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83387

Would you call this a bellneck homer?
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83377

Very cool RR with a white tail!
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83383


Here is what a sooty blue check looks like. This is NOT pencil!!
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83289
And this is what a sooty blue BAR look like. NOT a pencil!
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=83154




And that's it for my raid on Ipigeon to find pretty/interesting colored pigeons!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You call it a powdery blue I have a hen just like it, no white flights. She is Sure Bet top side Hollywood bottem side. I think she is the prettiest bird I have now I just hope she breeds well.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe it is milky too? I have a couple like that. Very pretty birds! I wish I had more like them.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I mated her to a red check, both the young came out red.
Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hi BECKY, All the saddles are nice birds but they would be poor show saddles. We in the saddle homer club try to breed saddles that are good racer/show types not a easy thing to do* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I know, but I guess you have to start somewhere. Is the homing ability in saddles actually tested by flying them?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good looking brown grizzles:
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Bridge&item=1293496544
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Bridge&item=1293496710

Silver:
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Ruybal&item=1293419771

Zipper frills:
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Mystery&item=1293209584
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Ruybal&item=1293422055

Brown and a silver I think?
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Bridge&item=1293497010

RR:
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Mystery&item=1293213239

Opal:
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Ruybal&item=1293425599
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Ruybal&item=1293413936


Ash-yellow:
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=SaleOut&item=1293346318


----------

